# Bouncing frage!



## tha hood (18. März 2008)

Hallo.
Ich brauche Hilfe!!
Also ich weiß das Bouncing das Zusammenmischen mehrerer Spuren is aber ... und hier kommt die Frage.
Is das für den Endgültigen Mix oder um freie Spuren zu erhalten.
vlg


----------



## chmee (18. März 2008)

Es ist ein umgangssprachlicher Begriff für das Zusammentun mehrerer Spuren. Manchmal sagt man, "Bounce doch mal den Song zum Mitnehmen", und in Betriebsanleitungen kenne ich den Begriff von Mehrspur-Geräten, um wieder freie Spuren zu bekommen.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (28. März 2008)

@ chmee: das ist nicht ganz korreckt, ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was die direkte Deffinition ist!,Aber...

Es ist ja auch Möglich eine einzelne Mono Spur zu bouncen mit dem Hintergrund einen angesteuerten Hall/Compressor/etc., der jedesmal für die Spur berechnet wird direkt in dem Sound-File zu integrieren.

Sprich du benutzt ein Plug-In non-destruktiv und durch das bouncen wird die Spur destruktiv
von dem Effekt/Dynamik bearbeitet!


Bei Fragen fragen!


----------



## chmee (28. März 2008)

Ja, das stimmt - letztlich darf man die Audiospur und den Effekt als 2 Spuren ansehen, dann passt auch meine Definition 

mfg chmee


----------

